# Ankieta - Ati: da sie z tym żyć?

## prymitive

Mam zamiar wkrótce kupić sobie notebooka i chciałbym mieć w nim jakąś lepszą karte graficzną (najlepiej GeForce 6600), ale widziałem sporo fajnych laptopów z kartami Ati (najczęściej x700), mam wobec tego prośbę do ludzi którzy mają karty Ati aby wypowiedzieli się na temat jakości aktualnych sterowników od Ati.

Miałem swego czasu dwa podejścia do Ati pod Gentoo, raz kupiłem Radeona 8500 i sprzedałem go po tygodniu, na sterach Ati podczas oglądania filmów latały jakieś białe pasy, przy przełączaniu się z/na konsole tekstową ekran wypełniał się śmieciami itd. Później pożyczyłem od kumpla 9550 i też nie było różowo, po godzinie walki ze sterownikami które nie wykrywały karty i sypały dziwnymi błędami dałem sobie spokój z Ati i od tamtej pory kupując karte graficzną do kompa trzymam się tylko Nvidii. Może coś się zmieniło? Ati jakiś czas temu zapowiedziało "WielkąPopraweSterowników" (tm) ale nie wiem czy coś z tego wynikło.

Z góry dzięki za Wasz opinie.Last edited by prymitive on Sun Nov 13, 2005 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

Ja używam odmaskowanych ati-drivers "-*" z kartą X800XL PCI-Express, AMD64 i jądrem 2.6.14-archck5. Wszystko jest teraz OK, glxgears pokazuje koło 8300 FPS. Wystarczyła konfiguracja jądra i emerge ati-drivers, bez żadnych czary-mary Jednak faktycznie, wcześniej nie było różowo, obecnie jest już lepiej. Np. za czasów 2.6.12-love to można było w ogóle zapomnieć o ati  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

mam radeona 9600PRO by Sapphire, ati-drivers-8.19.10, jąderko 2.6.14-nitro2 (wszystko dzisiaj kompilowane) - i śmiga to jak marzenie :] (w sumie nie bawiłem się tv-outem i xinerama, więc nie wiem, jak z tym może być)

wcześniej - rzeczywiście, mogły być "małe" kłopoty, teraz już jest z tym o niebo lepiej (i ati sie stara, co chwila wychodza nowe, lepsze sterowniki  :Smile:  )

----------

## prymitive

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wcześniej - rzeczywiście, mogły być "małe" kłopoty, teraz już jest z tym o niebo lepiej (i ati sie stara, co chwila wychodza nowe, lepsze sterowniki  )

 

Że produkują to widzę, bo na packages.gentoo.org co chwila widze jakieś nowe stery od ati, niestety bez ich karty nie mam jak ocenić rezultatów tych starań. Widziałem też że dali graficzny instalator i podobno przebudowali swoje narzędzie do konfiguracji.

----------

## kadu

Ja mam radka 9600 Pro i zainstalowane stery 8.14 i wszystko chodzi super   :Very Happy: 

----------

## joker

mam x700 mobile. wszytko ok tylko przy niektorych filmach lub TV(pomaga reset aplikacji) na dole obrazu jest taki pasek brudow co denerwuje mnie okrutnie (to samo na r9550 na desktopie). co do reszty nie mam zastrzezen (external d-sub dziala, tv-out nie sprawdzalem)

----------

## Xax

Od prawie tygodnia mam Sapphire Radeon 9550 Atlantis. Sterowniki ati najnowesze dostepne w portage, kernel gentoo-sources 2.6.14-r1.

Po dodaniu automatycznego ladowania modulu odpowiedzialnego za wsparcie agp (u mnie to byl agp_nvidia) podczas startu systemu, grafa zaczela smigac bez problemu, wczesniej zbytnio nie chciala.

Poki co jestem zadowolony, ze sie szybko uporalem, chociaz co tez to cudo potrafi jeszcze nie mialem okazji sie przekonac.

Zatem instalacje uznaje za bezproblemowa i tak tez zaglosowalem.

Pzdr.

----------

## pehop

Ja mam Compaqa z X200M i teraz chodzi OK. Jedyny problem, to fakt, że karta ma 128MB wlasnej pamięci, a ja muszę korzystać z dzielonej, żeby mi dri latalo bez problemu i żebym mial obraz 1280x800. Filmy ogląda się super.

----------

## rybirek

Używam X300 (M22) 

Zainstalowane ati-drivers-8.18.8

Problemy:

  - konflikt z radeonfb - muszę używać vesafb (ale bez problemów w 1400x1050)

  - włączenie w X "przeźroczystości" (Option  "Composite"  "Enable") powoduje automatyczne wyłączenie DRI (czyli sprzętowego OpenGL) - to dotyczy wszystkich sterowników ati ...

Przy rozdzielczości 1400x1050

glxgears - ok. 1400 FPS

fgl_glxgears -ok. 250 FPS

----------

## n0rbi666

 *joker wrote:*   

>  wszytko ok tylko przy niektorych filmach lub TV(pomaga reset aplikacji) na dole obrazu jest taki pasek brudow co denerwuje mnie okrutnie

 

Ahhh a myślałem, że jestem jedyny  :Very Happy:   używasz TVTime ? 

i w sumie wcześniej działało ok, tzn przy 8.14.13 czy coś koło tego  :Wink:  czyli sterowniki coś namieszały....

----------

## joker

no wlasnie z TV tez nie mialem wczesniej problemu a teraz jest i owszem uzywam tvtime. bad drivers?

----------

## 13Homer

Mam laptopa Acer Aspire 5012 WLMi z X700 Mobile.

Od wersji 8.14.xx nie miałem żadnych kłopotów (pomijam drobne zmiany w xorg.conf z wersji na wersję) - ale z nią mocno się "naszrpałem".

Działa mi framebuffer (vesafb), chociaż nie dałem rady uruchomić tego z grafiką (konsola z tłem graficznym), ale też zbyt długo nie próbowałem.

Nie mam, w odróżnieniu od jokera, żadnego paska, który by mnie denerwował przy oglądaniu filmów (filmy oglądam oczywiście tylko na Linuksie).

Komentarz: na początku możesz mieć "poważne" kłopoty z konfiguracją (przede wszystkim przyspieszanie 3D), ale jak raz Ci się uda to później już "z górki". Ati ma generalnie lepszy sprzęt niż Vidia, a sterowniki Linuksowe poprawiają się błyskawicznie (oprogramowanie można przeinstalować, a przęt już trzeba wymieniać).

Zamierzam kupić drugiego laptopa i też będzie miał grafikę Ati.

----------

## prymitive

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Mam laptopa Acer Aspire 5012 WLMi z X700 Mobile.
> 
> Od wersji 8.14.xx nie miałem żadnych kłopotów (pomijam drobne zmiany w xorg.conf z wersji na wersję) - ale z nią mocno się "naszrpałem".
> 
> Działa mi framebuffer (vesafb), chociaż nie dałem rady uruchomić tego z grafiką (konsola z tłem graficznym), ale też zbyt długo nie próbowałem.
> ...

 

Wielkie dzięki, za info, mam teraz na oku Acera 5024 z Turionem 1,8 i Ati x700. Wcześniej rozważałem tylko nvidię ale po Waszych komentarzach przekonałem się do Ati. Mam tylko nadzieję że nie będe wyjątkiem któremu akurat nic nie działa (odpukać)  :Wink: 

----------

## cichy

Ja moze podczepie sie pod ten watek...

Uzywal moze ktos karte ati (chodzi mi glownie o x700 i x1300pro) na plycie z chipsetem nforce4 SLI? (chodzi mi oczywiscie o prace pojedynczej karty bo o sli nie ma mowy). Widzialem opinie ze sa z tym czasami problemy (dotyczylo to konkretnie windows xp).

Pozdrawiam

----------

## (l)user

x

----------

## joker

ja wlasnie mam aspire 5024 (x700) wszystko mi ladnie dziala, nie mialem zadnych problemow z framebufferem, za to na desktopie z r9550 jak ostatnio od nowa konfigurowalem fb to tez nie mam tla obrzazkowego tylko kolor czarny, ale tez sie nie bawilem zbyt dlugo by to naprawic.

co do tego paska brudow to nie wystepuje on w filmach divx czy xvid tylko przy innych kompresjach. nie sprawdzalem nigdy dokladnie jakich, sciagam sobie serie Married with Children i tam odcinki sa kodowane roznymi metodami i przy niektorych taki pasek wystepuje. na laptopie tego nie zauwazylem ale nie ogladalem tez tam nic innego niz filmy divxvid.

----------

## prymitive

 *joker wrote:*   

> ja wlasnie mam aspire 5024 (x700) wszystko mi ladnie dziala, nie mialem zadnych problemow z framebufferem, za to na desktopie z r9550 jak ostatnio od nowa konfigurowalem fb to tez nie mam tla obrzazkowego tylko kolor czarny, ale tez sie nie bawilem zbyt dlugo by to naprawic.
> 
> co do tego paska brudow to nie wystepuje on w filmach divx czy xvid tylko przy innych kompresjach. nie sprawdzalem nigdy dokladnie jakich, sciagam sobie serie Married with Children i tam odcinki sa kodowane roznymi metodami i przy niektorych taki pasek wystepuje. na laptopie tego nie zauwazylem ale nie ogladalem tez tam nic innego niz filmy divxvid.

 

Jak długo trzymają Ci baterie? Dysk z tego co wyczytałem to 4200RPM z 8MB, możesz to potwierdzić?

----------

## joker

bateria jak sie oszczedza to do 3h trzyma, dysk jest taki jak mowisz, ogolnie polecam adres

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=17907

----------

